# Help me pick out landscape lighting



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a tall order for an online DIY forum.

What I would suggest is that you find a manufacturer that you like and read all you can on their literature about the system. Make sure they have a good service department to help you along the way.

As for placement, I suggest you get flashlights and at night go around to various locations and point them at the house to see what effects you have. Mark these for later use.

Then bury your wire and then do the landscaping.

For the landscaping find a good nursery that will you with advice on your project. Many of these people are on top of the latest trends and procedures for landscaping.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*base on ..*

your drawing and your knowledge on the names of plants .... I say you are here to teach rather than learn...

well I think you can do it all by yourself... you got the "Art" part of the landscaping which is to me much more difficult than the "Dirt" part which is actually doing the physical works....

good lucks...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

pattyslandscape said:


> ledlandscapelightingsupplier.com has a full line of DIY setups and even kits you can start with and add to as you go.


 
$100 each ?? 

Ae you crazy ???

Ah, I see - you are just a spammer


----------

